# Replacement stock for savage 17 hmr



## dwills (Jan 2, 2010)

Where can I find a replacement stock for my savage 17 hmr? I am looking for a thumbhole or target stock. Is there anywhere that sells these?


----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 2, 2010)

Boyds online. I just ordered one for my 308. Around $90


----------



## iowa-boy (Jan 3, 2010)

check out Richards microfit gunstocks. all different makers and models,colors,target.


----------



## Outdoorsman412 (Jan 19, 2010)

dependin on what model if its a 93r17 with hvy varmint i know savage offers a thumhole laminate..givum a call


----------

